# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  La Collectivité vote linstallation dun abattoir à Anse des Cayes

## JEK

A very poor and choppy translation, but you get the idea!

The voting Community installing a slaughterhouse Anse des Cayes


At the meeting of the Territorial Council of Thursday, December 9, the elected representatives of the Community have voted for the award of a grant of 110,268 euros to a slaughterhouse for goats installation project in the neighborhood of Anse des Cayes.


 The gourmet wandering goats of Saint Barthélemy may take a less rosy nette- twist lies in the near future. 

In St. Kitts, to get rid of the countless goats sau- Vages, the government has hired two hitmen. Finally, two sworn chas- ers. At St. Barth, the Community opted for another solution. At the Territorial Council of 9 December, elected officials voted for the award of a grant for the installa- tion of a slaughterhouse.


A project to 110,268 euros


If the project is not new, the request was officially made by the association Island Nature St.Barth Expe- ences in a letter dated October 25, 2021. To mount the slaughter structure, the agency has requested sum in the amount of 110,268 euros. This includes the module that will be used for slaughter - in the form of a container - and all the equipment that shall accompany and enable the in- appears to meet legal health standards. Not to mention the fences, the cost of


The gentle wandering wild goats of St. Barts is definitely going to end in the near future.


ritorial which however does not mention the means that will be implemented to capture animals.
Between 2,000 and 5,000 wild goats


For the record, in 2019, a campaign capture and slaughter of part of the population of goats had been launched by the Community and assigned to the territorial Environment Agency (1325 JSB). It was then to seize and slaughter Che lips not accompa- nied by a small adult, essentially on private property and of course with the agreement of the owners. According to estimates of the Wildlife Conser- vation Society, between 2,000 and 5,000 goats live at present in St. Barts. Knowing that a healthy female can put down two to three times a year and sometimes give birth to four children. Each year, an estimated 500 to 1,000 wild goats would be captured on the island before being killed and eaten. A tradition of the oldest since it is the reason why the goats were introduced in St. Barts by early settlers. Resistant, easy to ele-
worm also ranked among the hundred alien species (introduced on territory they are not ori- gin) more invasive by the International Union for Conservation of Nature. As stated by the ETA in 2019, the vegetation is not renewed in areas where goats are very fibrous NOM. "The herbaceous (grasses, small shrubs) disappeared, seedlings (shoots) are systematically grazed, there is no undergrowth, fell within the Agency. All this boosts the assèche- ment and erosion of the soil, the earth is no longer retained, it ends in bays and smothers seagrass beds and coral reefs. Many plant species have already disappeared cer- tain areas. »
If all legal conditions and Sani- tary slaughter standards but also tracing animals are assu- Rees, the future structure of Anse des Cayes should per- put the goats provide meat to the people St. Barth. In what form ? This issue was not raised by elected and is not presented in the project.
transport and wharfage. "The goal is to complete the project to solve the problem of stray wild goats on the island and in parallel prevent the negative consequences of this phenomenon on the flora, explained the president Bruno Magras. This project led by the association is carried out jointly with the collabora- tion of the Community, of
the territorial agency of the environ- ment and veterinary services. "However, this initiative is not limited only to the preservation of vegetable tation.
Behind capturing and slaughtering of wild goats, the objective is also, as stated Bruno Magras, "ultimately, a revaluation of the goat." In fact, this is how the association
tion presented his project in its grant application. The operation of the slaughterhouse, which will be located on a ter- rain owned collectively tivity in the neighborhood of Anse des Cayes (the plot half cleared, which is in front of the store La Vie Claire) will "made available to people trained butcher on the island," said the resolution of the Council t

----------


## cassidain

Get your blood sausage here !

LABATTOIR IRA À SALINE
Lorsque le projet a été entériné par les élus en conseil territo- rial, le futur abattoir destiné principalement à produire de la viande de cabris devait être implanté sur un terrain de la Collectivité, dans le quartier du Roy. Une localisation qui a finalement été modifiée puisque cest désormais sur un ter- rain du quartier de Saline que sera installée la structure dabattage. « _Les conteneurs arrivent_ », assure Sophie Oli- vaud-Durand, directrice des services techniques de la Collec- tivité. La question des éventuels rejets liés aux abattages a inquiété une partie de la population. Sur ce point, les respon- sables du projet ont indiqué que le sang des bêtes sera utilisé pour produire du boudin. Le Journal 5/25/22


It appears that the wild goat butchering container modules will be installed at Saline rather than Anse des Cayes. In response to concerns expressed by some regarding the by-products of the slaughtering, it has been announced that the blood will be utilized to produced boudin !

----------


## andynap

Boudin noir- a favorite from New Orleans

----------


## amyb

Cass, has the site been chosen? If so, whereabouts will it be located?

----------


## cassidain

Dunno. It just says the containers ( apparently some sort of module) are coming. Soon I take it.
i doubt in a location too objectionable

----------


## JEK

> Dunno. It just says the containers ( apparently some sort of module) are coming. Soon I take it.
> i doubt in a location too objectionable



Not on the dunes! I’d say that area where M&P was once located. Just a guess.

----------


## amyb

There are homes there now.

----------


## JEK

> There are homes there now.



Free meat nextdoor!

----------


## amyb

Funny, I am now fondly remembering the old Meat and Potatoes

----------


## cec1

I’d be shocked — “shocked,” as Captain Renault said in _Casablanca_​ — if a slaughterhouse were placed in the midst of a Saline residential area.  Shocked!

----------


## cassidain

> I’d be shocked — “shocked,” as Captain Renault said in _Casablanca_​ — if a slaughterhouse were placed in the midst of a Saline residential area.  Shocked!



don’t we have a new « environmentally sensitive » administration now ?  :cool:

----------


## cec1

> don’t we have a new « environmentally sensitive » administration now ?



I can’t conceive of Hélène Bernier supporting a slaughterhouse in a residential community.

----------


## cassidain

maybe it's going behind le Grain de Sel. Eddy has boudin noir on the menu, and colombo de cabri is frequently found à l'ardoise.  :cool:

----------


## elgreaux

i hear it's going at the crossroads by the stop sign where you turn right to go to the restaurants and the beach or left to go to Lorient... the screaming of the animals will be a lovely addition to the noise and dust from the rock crushers, and everyone going to the beach can hear, see, and smell the slaughterhouse. we live right down the road at the moment, so I am not al all amused.

----------


## cec1

Ellen . . . are you thinking that it will be at that corner, on the site which was a long time dump for debris from Irma?  Further evidence of that territory becoming akin to an “industrial zone.”  I wonder if it is earmarked as such on the island’s zoning map?

In any event, I “grew up” in a small town in Northern CA where there was a cattle slaughterhouse less than a mile from our home.  Quite interestingly, in retrospect . . . there never was any noise or odor emanating from it.  Not sure how these issues are managed.

The topic, however, sparked my curiosity, & research indicates that “[e]xcept in rare situations, an instant death for the animal is seldom the issue.”  Groups concerned about humane practices in “animal welfare” seem to be most concerned about “animal friendly, safe [slaughter] facilities.”  I’m also wondering whether the Collectivité, in allowing development of a goat slaughterhouse — perhaps even on Collectivité property — has set standards for its operations?

----------


## elgreaux

> Ellen . . . are you thinking that it will be at that corner, on the site which was a long time dump for debris from Irma?  Further evidence of that territory becoming akin to an “industrial zone.”  I wonder if it is earmarked as such on the island’s zoning map?
> 
> In any event, I “grew up” in a small town in Northern CA where there was a cattle slaughterhouse less than a mile from our home.  Quite interestingly, in retrospect . . . there never was any noise or odor emanating from it.  Not sure how these issues are managed.
> 
> The topic, however, sparked my curiosity, & research indicates that “[e]xcept in rare situations, an instant death for the animal is seldom the issue.”  Groups concerned about humane practices in “animal welfare” seem to be most concerned about “animal friendly, safe [slaughter] facilities.”  I’m also wondering whether the Collectivité, in allowing development of a goat slaughterhouse — perhaps even on Collectivité property — has set standards for its operations?



well the site in question, if that is indeed where they put it, is less than a quarter of a mile from this house. we get to leave in 8 months. I feel sorry for the people that have to live here after us. noise, dust, trucks, beep beep beep all day, 50 hours of rock grinding per week, and now this. good luck to them...

----------


## cec1

> well the site in question, if that is indeed where they put it, is less than a quarter of a mile from this house. we get to leave in 8 months. I feel sorry for the people that have to live here after us. noise, dust, trucks, beep beep beep all day, 50 hours of rock grinding per week, and now this. good luck to them...



. . . considering the absence of available housing on the island, I — personally — would not be concerned for anyone who moves into your beautifully designed house.  I think that the lucky people who get to live there will be very grateful for housing . . . even with “noise, dust, trucks, beep beep beep all day, 50 hours of rock grinding per week.”  And all of the grievances will fade, I hope, from memory for you & Rosie as you settle into a lovely new home in a serene setting.

----------


## elgreaux

> . . . considering the absence of available housing on the island, I — personally — would not be concerned for anyone who moves into your beautifully designed house.  I think that the lucky people who get to live there will be very grateful for housing . . . even with “noise, dust, trucks, beep beep beep all day, 50 hours of rock grinding per week.”  And all of the grievances will fade, I hope, from memory for you & Rosie as you settle into a lovely new home in a serene setting.



I certainly hope so, Dennis... thanks for the encouragement !

----------


## cec1

> I certainly hope so, Dennis... thanks for the encouragement !



I’m looking forward to cocktails with a view that rivals Fouquet’s!

----------


## elgreaux

> I’m looking forward to cocktails with a view that rivals Fouquet’s!



I will learn to make a good gimlet, I promise !

----------


## amyb

> I will learn to make a good gimlet, I promise !



So funny…to know him is to love love love him!

----------


## cassidain

> I will learn to make a good gimlet, I promise !



vodka gimlet  :cool:

----------


## cec1

> So funny…to know him is to love love love him!



Merci beaucoup!

----------


## cassidain

Cabrito no forno au Portugal

----------

